

Ask HN: Best way to host a video file? - T-hawk

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m working on a video project.  Obviously it will go on Youtube, but I also want to make available a high-quality version for downloading.  What&#x27;s the best way to do that?  I don&#x27;t mind spending a bit to host it, but it&#x27;s just for entertainment and not a business venture, so not much.  I would prefer not to resort to one of those scummy ad-strewn media hosting sites.  I&#x27;m not worried about download speed or latency or streaming.<p>Are there any good hosting providers for a static file that offer truly unlimited or at least really cheap download transfer capacity?  Linode&#x27;s smallest instance says 2 TB transfer which isn&#x27;t much, only 10k downloads of a 200 MB video file.  Amazon S3 says $0.12 per GB for data transfer out which also adds up quickly, 10k downloads would cost $240.  Is there anything better suited out there for a hobby video project?  Or scrap the idea and just use Youtube?<p>Thanks!
======
txutxu
Recent threads here announced in OVH: 500G disk, Atom servers, very cheap,
connected at 100mbps, with unlimited transfer (after some TB it slows down to
10mbps).

But I think it's availability was limited to location.

Maybe you can store the high resolution versions in dropbox or something
similar? Maybe you can automate your publishing workflow using both apis
(youtube/dropbox).

~~~
adventured
Those OVH boxes don't slow down after X transfer. They used to do that, but
OVH changed their policies recently. It's a flat out 100mbps unmetered now.

Here's the announcement lifting the TB transfer limit:

[http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6713](http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6713)

------
tlongren
Get a file server VPS from Fliphost.net. 250GB of storage, 100mbps connection,
29TB of transfer for like $7/month.

~~~
T-hawk
Thanks for the pointer. But I don't see such a plan offered? The VPS plans all
have bandwidth limits between 300 GB and 1000 GB.

But they do list shared hosting for $2 or $4 per month, which says unlimited
bandwidth. Wonder if that's really unlimited at that price, or just "until you
start using too much", got any ideas there?

~~~
tlongren
Oh yah, I forgot they don't list their file server plans.

Let me see if I can find the link the owner gave me to sign up with so I could
get the file storage stuff. Won't really be able to find it for another 6-ish
hours or so though.

They're a good company, run by really nice folks. I seriously doubt that
they'd limit you even if they feel you "start using too much". I've never been
happier with my VPS provider than I am with Fliphost. But I came from a
Dreamhost VPS...meh.

------
ricardobeat
A Vimeo Plus account for $10/month, gives you up to 100 original downloads/day
and great stream quality. There are also Pro accounts where you can sell your
video content.

------
thenomad
Bittorrent? That'd definitely be my first thought.

Failing that, OVH's servers are probably a good idea.

